
[video] Uber Self-Driving Car Hits Pedestrian - paulashbourne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY8xeuZWu5U
======
melling
A human could not see the person until it was too late, but shouldn’t the
sensors on the car have noticed?

~~~
jakeogh
Looking at a video to guess if a human could have seen her or not does not
make sense. Most eyes are vastly superior to this dash-cam.

As for the car, I agree, this was about as basic, trivial test as it gets.
Open road, low light conditions (where many sensors shine) and she is walking
normal speed.

~~~
hndamien
This was really an opportunity for an autonomous car to shine. I actually
expect that a Tesla collision detection system would have picked this up and
braked (although I'm not 100% how it works on humans vs cars).

